# Rescue health concerns



## zlysgsd (Feb 26, 2013)

I found this site while looking for good breeders in my area. I am looking for a family companion and was thinking a young puppy up to less than a year old so I could better socialize it with my young child. I was browsing the local GSD rescues and saw two that fit my criteria. I have not seen the pups in person yet as I wanted to research a bit before. I think our main concern after disposition would be health concerns. How big of a risk would we be taking? Thanks for any help.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

These two dogs are also a result of someone's breeding a year ago. Any living creature carries some health risk. When humans decide to have a baby, they are not given health guarantees for their future child either.

There is of course another option. The owners can acquire a green dog from a breeder, ask and pay for all the health tests they consider necessary. This will run several thousand, but it is the only way to be sure. Some possible conditions can be ruled out in this way, which does not guarantee that the dog is not going to injure itself a week after purchase or develop bone cancer at the age of 3.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

OP, you might want to consider a somewhat older dog. Maybe one around three years of age, rather than a youngster under the age of a year? 

An adult dog will show exactly what you're getting as far as temperament, which is so important when you're a parent. Look for a rescue that has their available dogs living in foster homes. And look for dogs that have been with their foster family for at least three weeks. 

As far as health concerns, a good rescue will have had the dog vetted and a good foster home will have noted any issues (one of the reasons why it is important to adopt a dog that has been with the rescue for at least a few weeks, so there is time to notice stuff like food allergies, etc.). If joint health is important to you, ask if you can have x-rays taken and read by an experienced vet. Many rescues will allow this, at your own expense. 

Good luck. There are many fantastic dogs available. 
Sheilah


----------



## zlysgsd (Feb 26, 2013)

I think we may have found our dog. We just visited a great 16week old girl that is being fostered in my town. She has been with them for 8 weeks and has been raised as their own with two older GSD's.


----------



## JaniceMoller (Mar 12, 2013)

Even I am in search of a nice young puppy with good breed,but in search of already trained puppy.


----------

